# apple tv bloqué



## yanatec (30 Décembre 2011)

salut a tous 
suite a de mauvaises manip je me retrouve avec mon ATV bloqué sur pomme
impossible de restauré meme par itunes

merci de votre aide


Voir la pièce jointe 83552


----------



## sparo (31 Décembre 2011)

Il faut la connecter avec un câble micro USB et la brancher sur le Mac, puis tu la démarré en mode DFU


----------



## yanatec (31 Décembre 2011)

c'est ce que je fait mais 
itunes me mets un message d'erreur 
voir capture d'écran dans mon premier message

merci pour ta réponse

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h58 ----------

c'est ce que je fait mais 
itunes me mets un message d'erreur 
voir capture d'écran dans mon premier message

merci pour ta réponse 



mode dfu tu reste 7 S sur les 2 boutons ?


----------

